# Baby Tegu not eating



## Binx390 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have an adult tegu that I have had about a year and is doing great. Recently my boyfriend purchased his own Tegu a baby argentine. The adult and baby are not housed in the same location so this would not be the problem. I purchased my tegu when he was already 6 months old. The new tegu purchased was very small and when taken to the vet we found out he was probably a hatchling. He was purchased from a reptile convention and it was a different place then I bought my tegu. The problem is he will not take any food. It has been two months and we have taken him to the vet(a reptile and exotics specialist who has seen all of my reptiles) twice now. They gave him medication for parasites, so that would not be an issue, they also gave us some food to try feeding him. We have tried almost everything and are not sure what to do with him at this point.
When we first bought him the place that sold him was feeding canned friskies cat food, which I know is not the proper diet for them so I have not offered it again. We have offered him, worms, raw, chopped and ground meats(duck, salmon, chicken), a pinkie and eggs. He will not take anything or even attempt to eat it. I also gave him the food the vet gave us and followed their instructions. He gained weight, but still will not eat on his own. He basically has to be syringe fed, which I know stresses him out. At this point we do not handle him at all other then feeding to minimize stress. We tried going without hand feeding this week and offered him a lot of different foods but he still has not shown any interest. We do see him drink though. The temps listed below are his current temps, although there was few nights where it dropped a little low. We now have a system that regulates it so it never drops below 75. Would it be possible the few cold nights triggered him to brumate? 
Here is an overview of his setup
Its an exoterra medium "low" terrarium.
The temps are 90-95 in his basking and around 80 everywhere else. At night it is 75
His humidity never drops below 40%, he is misted every day and also has a reptile fogger
He has a variety of hiding spots on both sides of his cage
His water bowl is large enough for him to soak his body in
The cage is lined with reptile carpet(the flat felt-like kind) and also has coconut husk substrate so he can dig and bury himself(which he likes to do)
He has several flat rocks that he lays on to bask.
He doesn't seem thin or sick, he even walks around. He just won't touch any kind of food.
I was wondering if anyone else has ever had this problem.
My adult tegu eats anything you put in front of him and loves fresh meat and veggies, even fruits.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 21, 2013)

Basking temp is much too low. For a baby, it should be at least 115. Adults 120-135. surface temp (need a temp gun to measure) -- bump that up and I bet you'll start to see a difference. 

How many inches of cocohusk sbstrate do you have on top of the carpet? He really need to be able to fully bury himself. really no need for the carpet. 
Try to keep the humidity in the 70s. 

Can you post a photo of the tegu and his enclosure?


----------



## AssassinExotics (Dec 21, 2013)

Idk if this is just me but shouldn't it be higher for a baby there taking in more insects which are harder to digest and that would also make there digestion quicker aka ramping up the need for food and increasing growth.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 21, 2013)

No, they have smaller bodies so they can heat up to optimal core temp quicker.


----------



## AssassinExotics (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok it was just a thought Thanks!


----------



## Binx390 (Dec 22, 2013)

We can up his temps more, but I wasn't sure on a Tegu this small. I know that with some other lizards babies should have lower temps and I always thought the temps on the adult were around 115. That is around my adult's temps and he eats really good, I have never had issues with him wanting food or seeming sluggish. The coco husk is about 3 inches deep and he can bury himself all the way. Right now the area he basks and eats is carpet because he wasn't eating outside the cage, we tried feeding him inside and didn't want him to ingest the coco husk with his food. He will be moved to full coco husk once he starts eating and can be fed outside his cage. I'll try upping his temps and humidity and see if I notice a change. Right now he has startede to become more active since the temps at night have been warmer. He has been awake in the morning the last few days which he previously was not doing he has also been moractive. So I think he might be improving. I can try to get a pic of his enclosure soon. Also forgot to mention he does have a uvb light as well.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 22, 2013)

Is his basking on the carpet or does he have a rock to bask on?


----------



## Glostik Willy (Dec 27, 2020)

AssassinExotics said:


> Idk if this is just me but shouldn't it be higher for a baby there taking in more insects which are harder to digest and that would also make there digestion quicker aka ramping up the need for food and increasing growth.


I don't feed my tegus insects only hatchlings get bugs


----------



## Member1421 (Dec 31, 2020)

I'd say higher heat, as suggested, higher humidity, 70-80%, and if he wants to eat some friskies and will eat that, slowly start to mix with other quality foods until transition is complete. And yes a rock never hurts for helping maintain a basking temp. I use 18" tile and patio bricks in my enclosure and they work well and also absorb water, which helps regulate humidity.


----------

